# DIY Vivarium Lids



## strangemouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a number of old aquaria which I am hoping to convert into vivariums. I have been looking for some advice or plans on the net for diy vivarium lids but not having much luck, can anyone help?

I have looked at buying those metal mesh ones but I have quite a lot of tanks of different sizes so think it will be easier to make some. Most of the tanks have a rim inside for the lid to sit on, but not all. What is the best way to fix heat bulbs and lighting inside? and still give enough access for feeding. I have thought about fixing them above the tanks but space is quite tight between the top of the tanks and the next shelf.

I am not 100% sure what I will be keeping yet but probably small diurnal lizards, anyway its easier to plan for two bulbs - UV and basking and I can always leave the UV if I change my species.

Picture shows what I am working with (old pic - before I lost everything when my heater malfunctioned )

Any advice, pitfalls, plans etc?


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Dog Kennels, Rabbit Hutches, Dog Cages, Dog Houses, Fish Tanks | Reptile Vivariums & Terrariums | Pet Shop.


----------



## marvindj (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone any ideas. I'm in the same way of thinking. Old 24 x 12x 18 fishtank, no lid. thinking of Leopard Gecko and therefore under heater. Looking at making a lid and adding LED's like in this post: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/94598-new-vivs-led-lighting.html


----------

